
Apollo raises $22M for GraphQL tools and services - ishikawa
https://venturebeat.com/2019/06/12/apollo-raises-22-million-for-graphql-tools-and-services/
======
tango12
Thread from earlier in the day:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20164531](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20164531)

